
Ethereum hard fork creates a competing “Ethereum Classic” currency - andruby
http://www.coindesk.com/ethereum-hard-fork-creates-competing-currencies-support-ethereum-classic-rises/
======
aakilfernandes
IMHO this is a good thing for both chains. ETHC benefits from more centralized
(efficient) development on ETHF, while ETHF can use ETHC as leverage to avert
future forks. ie "We tried to fork in the past, look what happened! If we fork
again everyone will just use classic".

